# Autohemotherapy and goiter



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Thyroid therapy and autologous blood
-Goiter and Autohemotherapy

- Issuing Authority Of Surgery
Department Journal of Surgery, 17, No. 6, Startpage 45, Endpage 52, Totalpage 8
- Author Bakgwiwon (Kwi Won Park)
- Price ₩ 3,500
- Year of publication 1975
Keywords: Keywords not entered.

Abstract 
The result of autohemotherapy was analyzed. Which was tried to the 1,000 cases of goiter at Seoul National University Hospital from March 1959 to July 1971. 1. Out of 1,000 cases of goiter; by clinical impression, simple goiter is 68.9% t toxic goiter 24.4%, benign tumor 3.3%, malignant tumor 7.6%, acute thyroiditis 0.5%, and thyroglossal duct cyst 0.3%. Two. The overall sex ratio of male and female in goiter is 1: 12.4. The ratio is 1: 15.0 in simple goiter, 1: 10.1 in toxic goiter, 1: 32 in benign tumor, and 1: 5.9 in malignant tumor. Three. The mean age of goiter patients is 33.2 years old of age. It is 34.7 in male and 33.0 in female. The mean age for simple goiter is 31.8, toxic goiter 32.6, benign tumor 39.0 and malignant tumor 41.9 years of age. Four. The result of autohemotherapy, complete recovery is noticed in 58.9% of diffuse simple goiter, 30.0% of nodular simple goiter, 48.1% of diffuse toxic goiter, and 33.7% of nodular toxic goiter. 4j, 1% of diffuse simple goiter, 44.4% of nodular simple goiter, 50.0% in diffuse toxic goiter, and 58.9% of nodular toxic goiter were improved. Five. Duration of recovery was 4.2 months in diffuse simple goiter, 5.1 months in nodular simple goiter, 10.9 months in diffuse toxic goiter and 10.4 months in nodular goiter, 20 cases of exophthalmos in toxic goiter were clinically cured in 9 ~ 24 months. Six. Recurrences occurred in 15.9% of completely recovered diffuse simple goiter, 9.6% of nodular simple goiter, 12% of diffuse toxic goiter, and 2j, 9% of nodular toxic goiter, but repeated autohemotherapy has effectively cured such recurrences within 3 months. Seven. 27 among 71 cases of unresponded nodular simple goiter were operated on and 59.2% were benign tumor and 40.8% malignant. 2 among 7 cases of unresponded nodular toxic goiter were operated on and one was benign tumor and the other malignant. Eight. If clinically tumor is strongly suspected, operation was recommended without autohemo-therapy. 11 among 34 cases of benign tumors which were operated on were histologically all benign tumors and 34 among 74 cases of malignant tumors, which were operated on, were malignant except one case of lymphatic cyst.

Source: http://www.papersearch.net/view/detail.asp?detail_key=14203441


----------

